# bf-109E Tail Structure



## gspatton (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for any photos or drawings of the framing for the tail section of the Bf-109E so that I can reproduce some of the structure that is visible from the tail wheel well for a couple of models that I currently building. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanx!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Did you try this link, lots of manuals on the Bf-109 including a parts manual with drawings on a Bf-109E.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/other-mechanical-systems-tech/bf-109-manuals-9168.html


----------



## gspatton (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll have a look through this thread to see if what I need is there.


----------



## pbfoot (Mar 10, 2009)

like this


----------



## gspatton (Mar 10, 2009)

That's a great picture and it will help me but I am looking more for the underlying structure. Thank you very much though. It is a good close up of this section of the aircraft and will help in my efforts.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 10, 2009)

gspatton said:


> I am looking more for the underlying structure.



Would a cutaway be of any use?


----------



## gspatton (Mar 10, 2009)

That's it! Thanks a million Graeme. You guys sure a helpful lot and I'm glad I found this site.


----------

